# Crown Mustag 1405 chasis H 611 M1 Reemplazo fly back



## juan rivero (Sep 5, 2013)

Hola amigo, este TV lleva DNF-FO1416 pero no puedo conseguir, queria saber si se puede reemplazar con otro fly back, gracias ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 5, 2013)

DNF-FP0014  = FSA-28027M 
  DNF-FP0014  = FSA-28027M
yo al chasis ese lo tengo como que lleva el DNF-FP0014 (para tv  de 21 pulgadas)
para el mismo chasis con pantalla 14 pulgadas lleva DNF-F01416 
resumiendo si es tv de 14'
 flyback origuinal es  DNF-F01416  y el reemplazo es   FSA 25027 S 
si es tv de 21'
el flyback original es el  DNF-FP0014 y su reemplazo es el FSA-28027M

saludos a la republica de corrientes ¡¡


----------



## juan rivero (Sep 6, 2013)

Hola amigo, REY sabe que no tuve dato de reemplazo hasta ante que me dirija a la casa de compra, bueno al pedi el original no tenia lo sabia por que lo pregunte por telefono ante, bueno ello me dieron un FSA 28023M todavia no probe, si funciona comento no probe todavia, saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 6, 2013)

FSA 28023M ,,, si tambien funciona ese es el reemplazo del  DNF-FP0014 ,también va el de diemen el HR7940.
todos flybac de chasis H-613NX y H 611 M1


----------



## juan rivero (Sep 7, 2013)

Hola amigo, ahi coloque el fly back que me vendieron, anduvo bien, este foro se cierra cuando hay solucion o queda asi, si se cierra quiero saber como, gracias saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2013)

no se cierra,queda abierto por si algun otro compañero quiere preguntar y/o agregar mas informacion ,que el dia de mañana nos sirva


----------



## juan rivero (Sep 9, 2013)

Buenos dias, bueno gracias saludos para el foro, que cada dia esta mejor.


----------

